

Office Hours with Paul Graham  TC Disrupt NY 2011 - iqster
http://www.ustream.tv/techcrunch?now

======
iqster
I really liked the feedback given by PG to startup #2 - allow companies to
sell their extra leads (company was a video interview website for unskilled
labour - target is big retailers).

Event is going on right now btw. You can see the livestream. And they will
likely post a video subsequently.

Update 1: They're on the fourth person now. The common theme seems to be "how
will people benefit from this product". Person #4 came with a solution with
potentially interesting technology. However, from right off the bat, the
conversation went towards use cases! The questions and comments are happening
at a rapid pace. One definitely needs to be able to think of their feet!

Update 2: Person # 5 seems to be describing the same thing as Sonar (a startup
that presented on Day 1 - link: [http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/23/sonar-finds-
you-the-most-re...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/23/sonar-finds-you-the-most-
relevant-people-in-the-room/)), but specific to the airport.

------
iqster
Gah! Person #6 mentioned peeking at prices. Sounds similar to another TC
Disrupt battlefield company called SneakPeeq - link:
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/23/sneaqpeeq-is-the-social-
sho...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/23/sneaqpeeq-is-the-social-shopping-
mall-where-as-you-shop-the-price-drops/)

------
iqster
PG mentioned that future geo-location would be very powerful. This is totally
possible :)

[http://academic.research.microsoft.com/Publication/2433619/p...](http://academic.research.microsoft.com/Publication/2433619/predestination-
inferring-destinations-from-partial-trajectories)

